# Certified chimney sweep



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

Shady I am pretty sure I understand all of the NFPA codes and I mainly due fireplaces and chimnies thats 75% of my work I think I can handle cleaning what I build. I know how to do liners I know how to put out chimney fires (I am a firefighter) I know what damage to look for I know how to properly point a chimney and how to properly reflash a chimney. what else am i missing? I am not bashing a chimney sweep I am interested in filling a void in my area


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

Here are two pictures one showing the cap the chimney sweep forgot to screw back on and the 2nd showing how much fun roofs can be


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

2low4nh said:


> Shady I am pretty sure I understand all of the NFPA codes and I mainly due fireplaces and chimnies thats 75% of my work I think I can handle cleaning what I build. I know how to do liners I know how to put out chimney fires (I am a firefighter) I know what damage to look for I know how to properly point a chimney and how to properly reflash a chimney. what else am i missing? I am not bashing a chimney sweep I am interested in filling a void in my area


One advice and smart people will get it,dont ever let anyone put you down.

There is maybe only 5% of population out there that wishes you the best.


----------



## shadyacres09 (Jan 22, 2012)

2low4nh said:


> Shady I am pretty sure I understand all of the NFPA codes and I mainly due fireplaces and chimnies thats 75% of my work I think I can handle cleaning what I build. I know how to do liners I know how to put out hchimney fires (I am a firefighter) I know what damage to look for I know how to properly point a chimney and how to properly reflash a chimney. what else am i missing? I am not bashing a chimney sweep I am interested in filling a void in my area


Oh no worries dude..i didnt know the scope of what you do...yeah you should be fine then taking that test with that kind of experience..It was just your thread made it seem u were a fly by night sweep..we have quite a few of those..if i do decide to go through it and you really want to incorporate that into ur business thenmy advice would be to take the week-long training course at the National Chimnay Safety Institute in Indy..it really prepares u for the test and u learn a lot of knlwledge u wouldnt ever pick up on the street


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes brushing the flue is so much more technical than building it.....


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

JBM said:


> Yes brushing the flue is so much more technical than building it.....


:thumbup:


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Maybe you could team up with a chimney sweep to do some work. I know one here who is certified and he knew nothing in practice about brickwork or building scaffolding, etc. He had a brand new set of tools from Marshalltown in a crisp looking bag, but that was it. I helped him wrestle in a couple of the chimney liners and it was a cluster. But he was really sold on his certification and that was the first thing he talked about with customers.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

2lo.. I say go for it. In times like these way not be diverse? When I was younger we had a family friend that was a sweep and I worked with him on and off. I don't remember him taking on the bigger repair work like a lot of them do now.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

cleveman said:


> Maybe you could team up with a chimney sweep to do some work. I know one here who is certified and he knew nothing in practice about brickwork or building scaffolding, etc. He had a brand new set of tools from Marshalltown in a crisp looking bag, but that was it. I helped him wrestle in a couple of the chimney liners and it was a cluster. But he was really sold on his certification and that was the first thing he talked about with customers.


This is true of a lot of trades were there is no license required(in most states) like stonemasonry and landscaping...its marketing tool. I remember this guy on a project( he was a carpenter -weekend 'scaper)bragging about being a certified paver installer after asking me if I was...I told him that was for people that couldn't read the instructions on the pallet:laughing:..


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

2low4nh said:


> Here are two pictures one showing the cap the chimney sweep forgot to screw back on and the 2nd showing how much fun roofs can be


Yikes!!! While it sometimes seems like I've spent an awfully large part of my life up in the air, I can safely say that I've NEVER been up on a roof that was covered in snow......THAT looks pretty hairy............


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Rockmonster said:


> Yikes!!! While it sometimes seems like I've spent an awfully large part of my life up in the air, I can safely say that I've NEVER been up on a roof that was covered in snow......THAT looks pretty hairy............


I've finished a couple of chimneys, stripped the roof set up and proceeded to wash down the roof before I realized the water was freezing on it. Usually only on 8 pitched ones, 10 and 12s you leave the roof bracket on


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

yeah welcome to New Hampshire we deal with snow and ice coered roofs all the time. usually shovel off around the ladder and under the staging leave the rest until work is complete. its like a free drop cloth! 3 stories on a 12 pitch with a ladder leaning against the back of the chimney worked wonders on this one.


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

stonecutter said:


> This is true of a lot of trades were there is no license required(in most states) like stonemasonry and landscaping...its marketing tool. I remember this guy on a project( he was a carpenter -weekend 'scaper)bragging about being a certified paver installer after asking me if I was...I told him that was for people that couldn't read the instructions on the pallet:laughing:..


NH is like this masonry has no license or landscaping carpentry is the same. GC get licensed and water/elec other then that fair game. I carry a few certs like ICPI and NCMA I dont really "advertise" that I have them unless im really pushing a sale. I have them listed on my website and my facebook page but I don't wear the hats or the shirts and most customers have no clue I carry the Cert's. But I can say when I am bidding against a low baller the certs come out and all the big fancy words :whistling


----------



## ChimneyMan&Son (Nov 4, 2020)

shadyacres09 said:


> There is no way you will pass the test. I have been a certified sweep for several years and own my own company. The test is now in two parts:
> 1. The book part of the test of the basic knowledge of our industry
> 2. The second deals with the NFPA211 codes and standards as well as IRC
> If you dont have experience in sweeping on a day to day basis you will NOT pass and you will have wasted your money and time. Seriously dude there are sweeps that have prev been cert, let it lapse, try to take the new tests we have nowadays and fail it..miserably. The test was made for experienced knowledgable sweeps who have the intention and ambition to run with it. It is not an easy test and truthfully, our industry is a whole lot more than running a brush down a chimney and vacuuming the stuff out.


Shadyacres09 thank you for finally someone who has the proper respect for us I am reading through this blog getting more pissed by the moment why in the hell is it that most assume chimney sweeps are ignorant uneducated people who just run a shop vac and a mop up the flue is what is total blasphemy. I'm not sure about those of you that sweep but certification for me cost more like $6,000.00 and with just my snaplok rods head attachments and my 3 motor rovac that's another $7,000.00 in equipment easy. Then the cost of business insurance for my sweep businesses for 2 million dollar lo liability policy and you can imagine they do not rate chimney sweeping as the safest job in the world... so with that rant being said would you want a jackass for a mechanic to take care of the vehicle you entrust your life with daily? NO! And I wouldn't want one doing maintenance on a machine that I burn contained fires in my home with daily either. We are a dying breed and those who are lucky enough to find us that still take pride in our job/title and do them efficiently and with pride and respect, should be so lucky to pay $140 for a full service sweep! And also next time you have your septic pumped bake that man or woman some cookies and thank the hell out of that company because its them not you knee deep in your bull$hit!


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Well chimney masons laugh at you guys who take tests to inspect a chimney. 

Rant all you want, sweeps tar lead and put crown saver on the crowns.

Sweep the chimney and leave the masonry to those that know what their doing.


----------

